# The Italian Pasta Diet...



## LadyFlynt (Mar 6, 2006)

CONCERNED ABOUT TOO MANY CARBS IN YOUR DIET?

For those of you who watch what you eat, here's the final word on nutrition and health. It's a relief to know the truth after all those conflicting nutritional studies.

1. The Japanese eat very little fat and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.

2. The Mexicans eat a lot of fat and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.

3. The Chinese drink very little red wine and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.

4. The Italians drink a lot of red wine and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.

5. The Germans drink a lot of beers and eat lots of sausages and fats and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.

CONCLUSION

Eat and drink what you like. Speaking English is apparently what kills you


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 6, 2006)

DOTE!! I was honestly looking to find somethig I could diet happily on!

The title was alluring!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 6, 2006)

I was thinking of you when I posted...(now he'll never take me seriously again...)

There WAS a reason it was posted under HUMOR...

[Edited on 3-6-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## turmeric (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm on the SeeFood diet - I see food, I eat it!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> I'm on the SeeFood diet - I see food, I eat it!



*Sounds about right *


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 13, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!
I saw the title again and forgot what this was, got excited about the possibility of a pasta diet and then realized.......


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 13, 2006)

Poor, Matt...you just can't win! Calm down, buddy. Italian is actually good for you as long as you eat plenty of salad first and make certain you have a glass of wine with your meal...


----------

